# My second cycle: Super DMZ stacks with Testosterone propionate



## CityHunter (Aug 3, 2012)

After having completed a first sample Testosterone Enanthate of 10 weeks with nice results and no sides, I'm about to begin a cutting cycle based on Super DMZ and Test P to make it smoother and more confortable to handle and also, to be able to keep most of the gains after it ends.

I shoud begin it in mid september. Hope I will be fine like the first one, staying safe and healthy with great results!

Here is the cycle :

Weeks 1-10: Test Prop 100mg each day
Weeks 1-4: Super-DMZ Rx 2 caps daily (1 cap AM / 1 cap PM)
Weeks 4-10: Winstrol 50mg/day
Weeks 1-10: Proviron 50mg/day
Weeks 1-10: HCG: 1,000 iu/week split into 2 
Weeks 1-10: Aromasin 12.5mg/EOD
FOREVER: PROSCAR 1/4 tablet each day


Week 11: Wait 3 to 4 days and begin PCT

PCT

Weeks 11-14: 20/20/20/10 mg Aromasin
Week 11: Clomid 100mg/ED
Weeks 12/13: Clomid 75mg/ED
Week 14: Clomid 50mg/ED


Supplements:

Advanced Cycle Support Rx - 3 caps daily
Ultra Male Rx - 1 cap daily
Anabolic-Matrix Rx - 2 caps daily with food 
Liv-52 4 caps during the meals split in twice
Fish Oil 4 caps a day
Multi-vitamins
Vitamin C 3g/day
Creatine 5gr/day just after training


----------



## hhsbigmike (Aug 3, 2012)

I like it.... well put together IMO, should seriously cut up on this cycle with the right diet and routine


----------



## oufinny (Aug 3, 2012)

Two of the harshest oral AAS taken for 10 weeks; yes that is well thought out. If you do that your cholesterol is going to be absolutely crushed.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 3, 2012)

Dude, test prop and SuperDMZ would be a great cutting cycle, but you dont need that much test - halve it to 50mg ED.

Running 10 weeks of orals is a risky idea as Oufinny said - it will knock the shit out of you, and take a long time to recover - not worth it bro. 

Drop the winny IMO, or at the very least just run it weeks 8-10 weeks.


----------



## CityHunter (Aug 3, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Dude, test prop and SuperDMZ would be a great cutting cycle, but you dont need that much test - halve it to 50mg ED.
> 
> Running 10 weeks of orals is a risky idea as Oufinny said - it will knock the shit out of you, and take a long time to recover - not worth it bro.
> 
> Drop the winny IMO, or at the very least just run it weeks 8-10 weeks.




Yeah I was thinking about that for winny. I'm going to drop it completely.

Concerning T I increased the dosage regarding my previous cycle. Why are you saying 100mg ED is too much?


----------



## hhsbigmike (Aug 3, 2012)

^ prop really only takes 400mg per week to get good results, it's all in the diet


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 3, 2012)

100mg is fine for bulking, you just don't need that much for a cut. 

The idea is to stay anabolic in a cal deficit, 50mg Ed is more than enough to cover that.


----------



## Qwai Chang (Aug 4, 2012)

CityHunter said:


> After having completed a first sample Testosterone Enanthate of 10 weeks with nice results and no sides, I'm about to begin a cutting cycle based on Super DMZ and Test P to make it smoother and more confortable to handle and also, to be able to keep most of the gains after it ends.
> 
> I shoud begin it in mid september. Hope I will be fine like the first one, staying safe and healthy with great results!
> 
> ...



PROSCAR?! You can have all six hundred sixty four tablets at 5mg each! PM me.


----------



## AugustWest (Aug 4, 2012)

Yea pic either winny or SDMZ, SDMZ is liver toxic as hell as it is and then to follow it up with another 6 weeks of winny = your headed for trouble

pick 1 or the other I suggest SDMZ and run it the last 4 weeks to finish up at your strongest


----------



## CityHunter (Aug 4, 2012)

Qwai Chang said:


> PROSCAR?! You can have all six hundred sixty four tablets at 5mg each! PM me.


I have a prescription for that.


----------



## CityHunter (Aug 4, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> 100mg is fine for bulking, you just don't need that much for a cut.
> 
> The idea is to stay anabolic in a cal deficit, 50mg Ed is more than enough to cover that.



Thx Captn'


----------



## Qwai Chang (Aug 4, 2012)

cityhunter said:


> i have a prescription for that.



OK! At 5mg. I must assume? BTW, checkout the FDA website about your prescription medication.


----------



## CityHunter (Aug 4, 2012)

Nope at 1.25Mg each day. I take it for at least 6 years every day. Don't care about FDA, not US citizen


----------



## CityHunter (Aug 4, 2012)

Alright!!! My cycle is now ready thx to The Captn' for his help. I will drop the Winstrol for sure, SDMZ will be more than enough. I will use SDMZ in front cycle and not at the end. I could lower my clomid dosage but... I really want my boys back fast so.... I'll see


Here is the cycle :

Weeks 1-10: Test Prop 50mg each day
Weeks 1-4 : Super-DMZ Rx 2 caps daily (1 cap AM / 1 cap PM)
Weeks 1-10: Proviron 50mg/day
Weeks 1-10: HCG: 1,000 iu/week split into 2 
Weeks 1-10: Aromasin 12.5mg/EOD
FOREVER: PROSCAR 1/4 tablet each day


Week 11: Wait 3 to 4 days and begin PCT

PCT

Weeks 11-14: 20/20/20/10 mg Aromasin
Week 11: Clomid 100mg/ED
Weeks 12/13: Clomid 75mg/ED
Week 14: Clomid 50mg/ED


Supplements:

Advanced Cycle Support Rx - 3 caps daily
Ultra Male Rx - 1 cap daily
Anabolic-Matrix Rx - 2 caps daily with food 
Liv-52 4 caps during the meals split in twice
Fish Oil 4 caps a day
Multi-vitamins
Vitamin C 3g/day
Creatine 5gr/day just after training


----------



## Qwai Chang (Aug 5, 2012)

CityHunter said:


> Nope at 1.25Mg each day. I take it for at least 6 years every day. Don't care about FDA, not US citizen



You are arrogant.  Google proscar. Bad side eefects.


----------



## CityHunter (Aug 5, 2012)

Hell yeah in front of stupid piece of shit who is trying to sell me his shit via PM. Fuck you Gong Lee and get the hell out of my thread.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 5, 2012)

AugustWest said:


> Yea pic either winny or SDMZ, SDMZ is liver toxic as hell as it is and then to follow it up with another 6 weeks of winny = your headed for trouble
> 
> pick 1 or the other I suggest SDMZ and run it the last 4 weeks to finish up at your strongest



SuperDMZ is clean. I got bloods 6 weeks after running it and everything was normal.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 5, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> SuperDMZ is clean. I got bloods 6 weeks after running it and everything was normal.



However I was running support sups Liv-52 and IMLs ACS


----------



## CityHunter (Aug 5, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> However I was running support sups Liv-52 and IMLs ACS



Yep ! This is  what I'm going  to do too !


----------



## AugustWest (Aug 5, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> SuperDMZ is clean. I got bloods 6 weeks after running it and everything was normal.



Consider yourself lucky then. After 30 days my liver values were fukd. And I was running IML's ACS, lots of fish oil, flax oil and omegas and about 1.5+ gallons water a day.

I wonder if Liv52 really makes that much of a difference.


----------



## CityHunter (Aug 6, 2012)

AugustWest said:


> Consider yourself lucky then. After 30 days my liver values were fukd. And I was running IML's ACS, lots of fish oil, flax oil and omegas and about 1.5+ gallons water a day.
> 
> I wonder if Liv52 really makes that much of a difference.



What were the résults on you ??? Nice gains?

Envoyé depuis mon GT-I9300 avec Tapatalk


----------



## Qwai Chang (Aug 7, 2012)

CityHunter said:


> Hell yeah in front of stupid piece of shit who is trying to sell me his shit via PM. Fuck you Gong Lee and get the hell out of my thread.



LOVE THAT COMMENT! LMAO!  GONG LEE??!!!! LOL   You eat the turd! LOL
You are a kid CityHunter!  I've been doing this shit before you were ever thought of in your mother's womb.
A wasted sperm cell. I'll see you on the printed page!.


----------



## CityHunter (Aug 7, 2012)

Lol don't know why you are losing your time here Gong Lee ! Go fuck yourself with a shovel and tell us how you feel after that. By the way ... no need to contact me via PM to sell  me a shovel; not  interested !


----------



## Qwai Chang (Aug 8, 2012)

CityHunter said:


> Lol don't know why you are losing your time here Gong Lee ! Go fuck yourself with a shovel and tell us how you feel after that. By the way ... no need to contact me via PM to sell  me a shovel; not  interested !



Ain't nothing like a little frivolity to keep one happy!  Read any good comics lately?


----------



## CityHunter (Aug 9, 2012)

Super DMZ received yesterday with all the supplements supports. IML is really fast. Really good customer service!!!!


----------



## CityHunter (Aug 26, 2012)

Reminder before starting:

Weeks 1-4:  Super-DMZ Rx 2 caps daily (1 cap AM / 1 cap PM)

Weeks 1-10: Ultra Male Rx - 1 cap daily
                  Anabolic-Matrix Rx - 2 caps daily with food
                  Advanced Cycle Support Rx - 2 caps daily 
                  Liv-52 4 caps during the meals split in twice

Weeks 1-10: Test Prop 50mg each day
                  Proviron 50mg/day split in twice
                  HCG: 1,000 iu/week split in twice
                  Aromasin 12.5mg/EOD
                  PROSCAR 1/4 tablet each day


Week 11: Wait 3 to 4 days and begin PCT

PCT

Weeks 11-14: 20/20/20/10 mg Aromasin
Week 11: Clomid 100mg/ED
Weeks 12/13: Clomid 75mg/ED
Week 14: Clomid 50mg/ED


Supplements:

Weeks 1-14: Fish Oil 4 caps a day
Multi-vitamins
Vitamin C 3g/day
Creatine 5gr/day just after training


----------



## Qwai Chang (Aug 29, 2012)

CityHunter said:


> Reminder before starting:
> 
> Weeks 1-4:  Super-DMZ Rx 2 caps daily (1 cap AM / 1 cap PM)
> 
> ...



Cityhunter even though you are an arrogant asshole, this looks good and good luck to you!  I have one way better, your above PCT protocol is a waste of money.  I did that shit five years ago, naive, new to AAS and PCT, now I don't need the stuff except AAS, prohormones, and my supplements.  Proviron was used almost seven years ago a waste, tons of unused Proscar, clomid, aromasin, HCG, Liv 52, I don't need it!  I have similar items on hand, but not PCT items.    I'm going to try your cycle without the PCT on Sept 3rd!


----------



## longworthb (Aug 29, 2012)

Negged for being a complete douche bag^^^^^


----------



## CityHunter (Aug 30, 2012)

Qwai Chang said:


> Cityhunter even though you are an arrogant asshole, this looks good and good luck to you!  I have one way better, your above PCT protocol is a waste of money.  I did that shit five years ago, naive, new to AAS and PCT, now I don't need the stuff except AAS, prohormones, and my supplements.  Proviron was used almost seven years ago a waste, tons of unused Proscar, clomid, aromasin, HCG, Liv 52, I don't need it!  I have similar items on hand, but not PCT items.    I'm going to try your cycle without the PCT on Sept 3rd!



Hey Gong-Lee!!! Glad to see you still here bitching!


----------



## Standard Donkey (Aug 30, 2012)

has anyone noticed appetite suppression with sdmz 2.0?


----------



## AugustWest (Aug 30, 2012)

CityHunter said:


> What were the r?sults on you ??? Nice gains?
> 
> Envoy? depuis mon GT-I9300 avec Tapatalk



I had great, great results. I also ran SDMZ 1.0     HeavyIron mentioned 2.0 would be a liver buster as well so maybe Im just prone to liver issues.


----------



## Z499 (Aug 30, 2012)

Subscribed for future reference for next cycle


Sent from my iPhone while dri


----------



## AugustWest (Aug 30, 2012)

Also just curious. you will be doing 350mg of Test prop/week, which will come out to about 275mg pure test/week. dont you think that is a bit low?


----------



## CityHunter (Aug 30, 2012)

AugustWest said:


> Also just curious. you will be doing 350mg of Test prop/week, which will come out to about 275mg pure test/week. dont you think that is a bit low?



I thought like you first, but the idea is to cut staying anabolic. 50mgED is more than enough for that. I might increase the dosage during the last weeks of cycle to 75mg


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Aug 30, 2012)

I think 100mg EOD is pretty typical for a prop cycle? I guess you have to draw the line at where the dose is no longer a benefit for what you're trying to accomplish.


----------



## CityHunter (Aug 31, 2012)

50mg is enough for  for a cut especially with SDMZ. I'll increase the dosage after few weeks just because I want to add a little bit of mass.


----------



## CityHunter (Sep 20, 2012)

Alright. I'm now all set. I'll begin this cycle next monday but dropping Test P for Test E. I will post results and how I feel all along the cycle.


Weeks 1-4: Super-DMZ Rx 2 caps daily (1 cap AM / 1 cap PM)


Sunday : 
10/12,5mg Aromasin 
1 quarter tablet of Proscar per day (1.25mg)
Proviron 50mg/day split in twice

Monday : 10/12,5mg Aromasin 
500iu HCG 
1 quarter tablet of Procar per day (1.25mg)
Proviron 50mg/day split in twice

Tuesday : 10/12,5mg Aromasin 
350mg Enanthate 
1 quarter tablet of Proscar per day (1.25mg) 
Proviron 50mg/day split in twice

Wednesday :
10/12,5mg Aromasin 
1 quarter tablet of Proscar per day (1.25mg)
Proviron 50mg/day split in twice

Thursday : 
10/12,5mg Aromasin 
500iu HCG
1 quarter tablet of Proscar per day (1.25mg)
Proviron 50mg/day split in twice





Friday : 
10/12,5mg Aromasin 
350mg Enanthate
1 quarter tablet of Proscar per day (1.25mg)
Proviron 50mg/day split in twice

Saturday :
10/12,5mg Aromasin 
1 quarter tablet of Proscar per day (1.25mg)
Proviron 50mg/day split in twice

Weeks 1-14 SUPPLEMENTS:
Ultra Male Rx - 1 cap daily
Anabolic-Matrix Rx - 2 caps daily with food
Advanced Cycle Support Rx - 2 caps daily 
Liv-52 4 caps during the meals split in twice
Fish Oil 4 caps a day
Multi-vitamins
Vitamin C 3g/day
Creatine 5gr/day just after training

2 WEEKS WAITING THE ESTER CLEARS OUT

PCT

Weeks 11-14: 20/20/20/10 mg Aromasin
Week 11: Clomid 100mg/ED
Weeks 12/13: Clomid 75mg/ED
Week 14: Clomid 50mg/ED


----------



## Dath (Sep 20, 2012)

CityHunter said:


> Alright. I'm now all set. I'll begin this cycle next monday but dropping Test P for Test E. I will post results and how I feel all along the cycle.
> 
> 
> Weeks 1-4: Super-DMZ Rx 2 caps daily (1 cap AM / 1 cap PM)
> ...



Looks good Hunter, looking forward to your results.


----------



## CityHunter (Sep 24, 2012)

I start my cycle today, took my first DMZ cap this morning. Training tonight.


----------



## CityHunter (Sep 24, 2012)

Took my two caps today. I didn't notice anything during my training. Tommorrow injection of Test E. Don't know why but I'm nervous.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Sep 24, 2012)

CityHunter said:


> Took my two caps today. I didn't notice anything during my training. Tommorrow injection of Test E. Don't know why but I'm nervous.




About the oral or for the injection of test?


----------



## CityHunter (Sep 25, 2012)

Second day. Everything normal for now with SDMZ. Had my first injection this morning, it went really well. Still nervous but a bit better.


----------



## CityHunter (Sep 25, 2012)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> About the oral or for the injection of test?



Both. I was too for the first time and it went well.
Like the first time, I'm experiencing right now after the morning injection a pain in my leg. I should have the same one in my other leg for the second injection and then I should get rid of it once my muscles get use to the Testosterone.


----------



## CityHunter (Sep 25, 2012)

Still second day, went to the gym tonight. The little pain in my leg due to the T injection is better now. It should be gone tomorrow. I might experienced the first pump from SDMZ in my arms or I'm just crazy and it is just placebo.

For now no sides.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Sep 25, 2012)

Injecting yourself only gets easier with time. Once you find your sweet spots you will have less reservations about doing it. Prop can be very annoying due to the EOD injections and they tend to get more sore than cypionate or enanthate. Cypionate has been the least painful for me. With SDMZ I would run prop for like 6 weeks with it. Then switch to a longer ester or stop and PCT.


----------



## CityHunter (Sep 26, 2012)

I'm using Test E instead of Test P.


----------



## CityHunter (Sep 26, 2012)

Was wondering when I'm going to feel a difference with SDMZ. How long does it take to kick in?


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 26, 2012)

CityHunter said:


> Was wondering when I'm going to feel a difference with SDMZ. How long does it take to kick in?



10-14 days for me


----------



## CityHunter (Sep 26, 2012)

Yeah but you're gay, it doesn't count!

Lol. Thx for the info


----------



## CityHunter (Sep 26, 2012)

Rest day today. Still no sides except headache, à small one and I'm tired. Probably not from SDMZ. For now I don't notice any difference from the beginning


----------



## CityHunter (Sep 27, 2012)

I might have yesterday Some kind of T flu. It seems to be gone by now. It is the fourth day since the beginning. We'll see if I start to feel something different tonight.


----------



## CityHunter (Sep 27, 2012)

Day 4 had my training tonight. Still nothing different maybe a little bit more energy but that's it. Hope to feel the effect of SDMZ soon.


----------



## CityHunter (Sep 28, 2012)

Day 5

Let me say this, T injection is much less painful than HCG injection!!!! So second injection today, so easy not painful at all, I almost liked it!


----------



## CityHunter (Sep 28, 2012)

Still day five. I'm tired tonight and my left leg hurts due to the T injection. I will finish my training session for the week tomorrow.

I'm training 4 days per week, tomorrow will be day 4.


----------



## Digitalash (Sep 28, 2012)

Yep give it 10 days to two weeks for any oral IMO, usually you'll just notice one day "wow I'm pumped as hell and I swear I look bigger" lol


----------



## CityHunter (Sep 28, 2012)

THX bro. Can't wait to see that. 

Envoyé depuis mon GT-I9300 avec Tapatalk


----------



## CityHunter (Sep 29, 2012)

Day 6

Training today. God I hate deadlift!!!!! Nothing much to say. Gotta be patient waiting SDMZ kicks in and then the Test E. For the moment nothing different than the usual.


----------



## CityHunter (Oct 2, 2012)

Day 8 My strength begins to going up slowly. Still no sign of SDMZ for now


----------



## CityHunter (Oct 3, 2012)

Day 9. Well I might begin to start to feel something. No pumps but my muscles, my chest in particular feels harder and full. I begin to notice too à change in the mirror. I'll start to post some pics tonight.


----------



## CityHunter (Oct 4, 2012)

Day 10 strength is going up for sure.

My body is changing but nothing spectacular for now.


----------



## CityHunter (Oct 5, 2012)

My weight is driving me crazy... I'm cutting and I'm gaining weight with a clean diet!!!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 7, 2012)

Pics or GTFO


----------



## CityHunter (Oct 8, 2012)

There is nothing interesting for now ... really

Envoyé depuis mon GT-I9300 avec Tapatalk


----------



## CityHunter (Oct 8, 2012)

Day 15 my strength is going up slowly but surely! No sides so far. I'm drinking tons of water. I'm taking care of my diet, I'm below the 100kg now, around 98kg but having hard time to go lower. I'm below 2000 cals to lose some weight.

Concerning SDMZ no sides as I said, but still nothing spectacular... Heavy told me to wait the week 3 which begins today. We'll see what's going on at the end of this week, but for now I'm a bit disapointed. Hope to see a change soon!


----------



## CityHunter (Oct 10, 2012)

Day 16 

I'm definitely stronger. My weight Still driving me crazy!!!!! It's like if I hit a plateaus at 99kg and can't go below.... I drink tons of water plus with the water retention from steroids, it might be the reason...

I Still don't know if all this strength coming from SDMZ or the T.


----------



## CityHunter (Oct 13, 2012)

Day 20

My strength still going up. I'm still at 99kg even if I eat less than 2000 cals a day... but when I look in the mirror it's like I'm loosing fat and just keep the muscles. I still don't see my 6 packs.

Concerning SDMZ It remains One week of use. Will see at the end of the 4 weeks, but I was hoping much more from it like vascularity explosion. I don't even experienced back pumps or any other side...

It's hard to tell if the strength I have now is coming from it or the T.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Oct 13, 2012)

CityHunter said:


> Day 20
> 
> My strength still going up. I'm still at 99kg even if I eat less than 2000 cals a day... but when I look in the mirror it's like I'm loosing fat and just keep the muscles. I still don't see my 6 packs.
> 
> ...



You should try to run labs on liver and lipids when finished...I'm interested to see how it played with you.


----------



## CityHunter (Oct 13, 2012)

This is What I'm going to do


----------



## Digitalash (Oct 14, 2012)

In just the first three weeks I would say most of your results so far are from the dmz bro. The test will just start kicking in now


----------



## CityHunter (Oct 18, 2012)

Digitalash said:


> In just the first three weeks I would say most of your results so far are from the dmz bro. The test will just start kicking in now



You're right. 

I'm almost at the end of week 4. I'm getting stronger and I'm bigger. Still eating below or around 2000 calories and my weight is Still around 98 and 100 kg. But funny thing I'm losing fat. I start to see my abs and I have now a really Nice hip! Don't know if it is normal but well if I keep muscles and just lose fat.... I'm ok with that!

I have to say that I'm quite disapointed with SDMZ, maybe I expected too much from it.

The T starts to kick in now for sure. I'm fine with my diet even if eating eggs, turkey, chicken is quite boring and repetitive. But well it is an habit now and I'm fine with it.

Cutting is making me tired, I enjoy the rest and I limit my training 4 days a week.

Hope these 6 weeks will be enough to lose all the fat which remains.
Envoyé depuis mon GT-I9300 avec Tapatalk


----------



## CityHunter (Oct 23, 2012)

BEGINNING of week 5, My weight is going down and my strength is going up! Getting leaner. Still a lot of work to do!


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Oct 23, 2012)

Labs?


----------



## longworthb (Oct 23, 2012)

On that much of a deficit you won't see much in the way of strength gains. It's very hard to gain lean muscle at that low of a deficit. They need calories to grow. Do some sprints etc and get your heart rate up. Superset In the gym with lower weight higher reps


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 24, 2012)

CityHunter said:


> You're right.
> 
> I'm almost at the end of week 4. I'm getting stronger and I'm bigger. Still eating below or around 2000 calories and my weight is Still around 98 and 100 kg. But funny thing I'm losing fat. I start to see my abs and I have now a really Nice hip! Don't know if it is normal but well if I keep muscles and just lose fat.... I'm ok with that!
> 
> I have to say that I'm quite disapointed with SDMZ, maybe I expected too much from it.



Stronger, bigger, losing BF yet disappointed with SDMZ 




Sent from my jewPhone using Briskettalk


----------



## CityHunter (Oct 24, 2012)

As I said I was expecting probably too much. 

Love you Capt'n!

Envoyé depuis mon GT-I9300 avec Tapatalk


----------



## longworthb (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm not sure how u can expect more then your getting. Your losing body fat and gaining lean mass bro. Figure out how much bf u lost and ull see how much mass uve gained. I'm not sure how your gaining mass when your on that much of a deficit tho


----------



## CityHunter (Oct 30, 2012)

I'M in week 6. Still monitoring my diet with fitday. I'm below 2000calories per day. I'm getting progressively leaner but it is going really slow but I think I'm on the good path.  Going too fast would be a mistake and a loss of muscles.

Concerning the T effect.  I'm stronger and stronger. I'm training while on deficit and I'm lifting heavier and heavier each week.

Don't know if my six pack will show up at the end of this cycle. But I'm gonna keep going with my diet and train harder and harder.


----------



## CityHunter (Nov 10, 2012)

I'm going to enter in the week 8. My diet is still clean and below 2000 cals with a high amount of proteins (200g), around 90g of fat and around 50 and 90g of carbs sometimes less.

I start with SDMZ 2.0 the first 4 weeks I have absolutely no sides from it and I'm 4 weeks later now. 
Concerning Testosterone Enanthate, I administrate 700mg/week. It reamains 2 weeks with it and for now, I have zero sides too, not even acne nothing!

My strength is good considering I'm in a cal deficit.

I was worried about my weigh. Despite my diet, I couldn't lose weight as I did before during a cut. Don't know if it's the SDMZ who did this... But since the last 2 weeks, it's going down now I might be tommorow at 96kg and I started at 105 kg. 10 kg is not bad isn't it??? 

But let me say to everyone who would like to do a similar cycle... A cut will be a success just because of a proper and good diet, Steroids will just help you to maintain or increase your muscular mass but that's it. It's always the same story: " to eat or not eat those cookies!"

My abs begin to be visible now. I still have a little bit of fat on it, but I'm getting closer and closer of my goal. I'm going to try to lose 6 more kilos before the end of my cycle. Don't know if I'll be able to do it. I'll probably still running a deficit during PCT. 

Concerning my general aspect, with the fat loss and probably SDMZ and T, my vascularity is getting more visible, it should be better with the kilos I plan to drop. I love that! I look defitenely in great shape, with slights gains and a solid maintaining of my existents muscles.. Someone who didn't see me for quite long told me I was looking really great. He is probably right.

I'll post a pic of me before and after the cycle. We'll see then.


----------



## cmtz429 (Nov 14, 2012)

I have pinned twice a week before. I have not pinned test prop before, but everyday i would run out of places to pin. would like to use t-prop, what places would be pinned everyday?


----------



## CityHunter (Nov 16, 2012)

I used Test E instead of Test P. Pinning everyday with differents injection sites wasn't for me....


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 16, 2012)

Pics? Or GTFO 




Sent from my jewPhone


----------



## CityHunter (Nov 16, 2012)

I will


----------



## CityHunter (Nov 30, 2012)

This is the end! I did my last injection this morning. I had zero sides even with SDMZ. I lost so far 11kg and will keep running a calories deficit through the end of PCT.  Will post some pics of me before and after probably on sunday.


----------



## CityHunter (Dec 3, 2012)

Alright, Here are some pics of me Before/After. I'm entering now in the 2 weeks wainting the ester clears out.

The last pics has been taken when I was at 96kg. I'm close to 94 kg now and will keep going with the cutting diet for few weeks more. Still some work to do but not to bad for my real first cut. Will post other pics at the end of PCT.


So these two are BEFORE at 107kg :















And this is after at 96kg:


----------



## suprfast (Dec 3, 2012)

CityHunter said:


> Alright, Here are some pics of me Before/After. I'm entering now in the 2 weeks wainting the ester clears out.
> 
> The last pics has been taken when I was at 96kg. I'm close to 94 kg now and will keep going with the cutting diet for few weeks more. Still some work to do but not to bad for my real first cut. Will post other pics at the end of PCT.
> 
> ...



Very nice city. You've come a long way.


----------



## Built (Dec 3, 2012)

Damn - buddy, you look great!


----------



## CityHunter (Dec 20, 2012)

Pct time. Everything is going well for the end if this cycle.

Envoyé depuis mon GT-I9300 avec Tapatalk


----------



## CityHunter (Jan 13, 2013)

Anddddddddddd this is the end of my PCT today. A bit of acne probably due to Clomid, but nothing really bad. Pretty satisfied by thi cycle even if I want more each time ;-)

Gonna try to go deeper in my cut!


----------

